# Has anyone upgraded their headlight bulbs? (Not HIDS.)



## Pensfan87 (May 6, 2011)

Was looking for recommendations from anyone who has replaced their stock halogens with other bulbs. Not looking to get HIDS. Also can someone tell me what the sizes of the bulbs are in the headlight. Are there 3 of them? Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

they are all H7's.

What do you want? Brighter? Bluer?

Brighter = Osram 65W H7.... 2100 lumens.
http://store.candlepower.com/osraulhiouh7.html

Bluer = there are plenty of blue tinted bulbs to choose from


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Whatever you do don't waste your money on Silverstar Ultra's.......bought them on the way home from the dealership the day I got my car and took them out a week later when my HID arrived. Even if you don't want to go the HID route, they look stockish.....if they were any brighter I sure couldn't tell.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

i have always had good luck with piaa's :thumbup:


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

I'd second the PIAAs. I have the Sylvania ones and I do believe they are a bit brighter and whiter. Worth $40 for me. But it's hardly a substantial improvement.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

1badhare said:


> i have always had good luck with piaa's :thumbup:


Piaa Extreme White Plus. If you're OCD like me, you'll be 4 sets. High, Low, Cornering, Fog (Crystal Ion Yellow Ones for me)


----------



## Pensfan87 (May 6, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> they are all H7's.
> 
> What do you want? Brighter? Bluer?
> 
> ...


Looking for brighter, further, wider. I dont care for the blue. Are there 3 of them? (high, low, corner)
Any issue with running a higher wattage?


----------



## Pensfan87 (May 6, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> Piaa Extreme White Plus. If you're OCD like me, you'll be 4 sets. High, Low, Cornering, Fog (Crystal Ion Yellow Ones for me)


That's me, OCD! Lol Thanks for the info J


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Pensfan87 said:


> Looking for brighter, further, wider. I dont care for the blue. Are there 3 of them? (high, low, corner)
> Any issue with running a higher wattage?


nope.

the extra 10W....since it's going into actually making more light output...will be fine with the heat.

80W and higher... you should be more concerned


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

for fogs... you can easily modify a H9 bulb, in place of the H11 bulb.

2100 lumens output also


----------



## CC4U2NV (Apr 7, 2011)

i did the Sylvania Silver Star headlights the best ones they have. really not that big of a difference. HID's is the way to go. Word of advice tho. Buy a really good kit. I bought one from DDM tuning and while they are ok the install was a pain cus they had a ****ty adapter for the H7's the H11's were fine. On the cc tho they dont really work well. I recommend 35 watts cus the 55watts disperse too much.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend Hella's either, although a bit whiter, still a hint of yellow. Gonna order some PIAAs soon.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sylvania Ultra's, not too shabby.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5268748-Piaa-Extreme-Plus-White-Bulbs


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

JHolmes said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5268748-Piaa-Extreme-Plus-White-Bulbs


Nice! How are they holding up?


----------



## ucantccme (Mar 16, 2011)

*Nokya Artic white 7000k 55W H7 lows and Fogs.*

http://www.automotivelightingusa.com/headlight-bulbs.html?bulb_size=14&cat=11

Had my DRL's turned off.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

How about these bad boys? 100W!!! Have had them for 6 years now. No issues. 


http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/catalog...lt_product=793


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Any one try these or has any feedback?

http://www.hoen-usa.com/index.htm


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Mr Neon said:


> Any one try these or has any feedback?
> 
> http://www.hoen-usa.com/index.htm


People like them. They give the "high performance" look of HIDs...

but, performance is in lumens and beam distribution.


----------



## JerryVO (Dec 6, 2010)

Mr Neon said:


> Any one try these or has any feedback?
> 
> http://www.hoen-usa.com/index.htm


Ran HOEN bulbs on my last car, they are white and bright but if I recall they did not throw the light well so visibility did suffer a little, and if I recall correctly they did not last long only about 1 year.


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://store.ijdmtoy.com/H7-LED-Daytime-Running-DRL-Fog-Light-Bulbs-p/led_fog_h7_sku_44.htm
I use these for my low beams
http://store.ijdmtoy.com/HID-Style-LED-Fog-Driving-Lamp-Light-Bulbs-p/led_fog_h11_sku52.htm
these for fog lights

and they look great!


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

joechang0103 said:


> http://store.ijdmtoy.com/H7-LED-Daytime-Running-DRL-Fog-Light-Bulbs-p/led_fog_h7_sku_44.htm
> I use these for my low beams
> http://store.ijdmtoy.com/HID-Style-LED-Fog-Driving-Lamp-Light-Bulbs-p/led_fog_h11_sku52.htm
> these for fog lights
> ...


Those are LED lights. They probably look bright but does it even output any light past like 3 feet?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Nokya-Arctic-...=UTF8&qid=1367727492&sr=1-1&keywords=Nokya+H7 

I'd love to try the stage two brightness of these but I'm worried about it. Any issues with melting or what have you?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

They are 70w/100w 

Does that mean 70w is low and 100w is high/brights? 

If the guys above said 80w or higher is concerning, then these should be fine day to day right? Even running DRLs?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hoen low beams & fogs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

those look nice, maybe I'll shoot for those instead. 

Are you having any issues with the Hoen?


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Just ordered some Hoen. Here's hoping for the best.


----------



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

In between ordering a 6k HID kit or these hoens.

How are y'all likeing the Hoens, a year later?


----------



## bmcruiser (Mar 7, 2014)

No need to upgrade. The standard Xenons are blinding!


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

bmcruiser said:


> No need to upgrade. The standard Xenons are blinding!


Except not everyone has xenons from the factory with projectors.


----------



## bmcruiser (Mar 7, 2014)

Point taken. This is my first CC so I thought they all had Xenons. I know all the new ones in this country do although not sure about previous models. Still, they are really good.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

I am running the Hoen Bulbs. I went with the 55w Xenonmatch fogs in lows, highs and corners and the yellow 55w Endurance in the fogs. All the Stock H7 bulbs are 55w http://www.hoen-usa.com/fog.htm
Output is same as stock bulbs just a whiter/bluer color. I was concerned with running the 70w because of the heat but not sure if there would be a problem or not.


----------

